

Google Launches Android Studio And New Features For Developer Console - salimmadjd
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/15/google-launches-android-studio-a-development-tool-for-apps/

======
zachlatta
This looks awesome! I'm really excited that Google is starting to embrace
IntelliJ over Eclipse (personal preference).

~~~
LaSombra
Same here! Eclipse feels sluggish after some time. I wish the company I work
for moved their IDE product from Eclipse to IntelliJ.

------
metastew
Where can I download this? I can't find a download link anywhere.

~~~
kyriakos
can be downloaded here

<http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/studio.html>

~~~
metastew
Thanks!

------
matelau
I can't get it to launch on my laptop... It keeps timing out, but runs fine on
my desktop. Still, I am excited for this thing to become stable.

------
maskedinvader
this does look promising, will be tempted to begin writing android apps to
give this a go. Google does seem to be doing a lot of work to get devs to ship
apps in android. I really liked the upgrades to the dev console and the new
features for optimizing like suggestions for tablet support, translations etc.
Good job google

